# smoker build underway (new pic 10/14)



## Shorty6_9

So I managed to pick up a 250 gallon tank for $free.99! And also got a trailer to mount it to for $free.99!





Started welding up the firebox!




Building it 24"x24"x24" double wall 1/4"inside, 18gauge outside and insulated.


----------



## drumbum77

WOW!!!  I can't wait to see how this turns out.  Please keep us updated.  Looking good!


----------



## smithuser

good luck cant wait to see it


----------



## Gaducker

Is that hole for heat to go into the tank?


----------



## Shorty6_9

GAducker... yes it is, will have a 6" pipe attached to the tank. It's something I have seen only in a couple of smokers and that is the pipe runs the length of the tank. The couple that i have seen say it distributes heat very evenly like a rf smoker. So I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## Shorty6_9

so planning on making this thing the ultimate tailgating machine. will be adding this to the trailer as well!


----------



## Woodscrew

What you using for insulation in the firebox wall?


----------



## Shorty6_9

mineral wool, Acoustical Fire Batts from www.atsacoustics.com


----------



## Shorty6_9

So today I got the door opening cut out!




Also got air vents cut out as well!


----------



## Paymaster

Looks like a winner in the making! Keep us updated!


----------



## shea900

Very nice fab. job so far!


----------



## Shorty6_9

thanks for the comments! i have a few tricks up my sleeve... i just hope that they all make it run good!


----------



## Hoggrydr1

Looking good so far, I'm ready for some Q.


----------



## Born2Trade

Thats going to be nice I have a 250 gallon tank Iv been wanting to do something like that .


----------



## Shorty6_9

born2trade, i cant tell you how many times the plans have changed! i'm in the middle of building it and have had changes to make already! things look good on paper till you start putting it together!


----------



## Shorty6_9

Hoggrydr1 said:


> Looking good so far, I'm ready for some Q.



that makes two of us! may need to see once it's up and running doing something with the vets to put it to the test!!! or a gathering of some sort!


----------



## shea900

Shorty6_9 said:


> that makes two of us! may need to see once it's up and running doing something with the vets to put it to the test!!! or a gathering of some sort!



Oh yeah. Let us know.


----------



## Shorty6_9

so this weekend i got my first hole cut out in the tank!




got some work on the door done. since the outer wall is going to be thin sheet metal, i added some support and bracing for the hinges.


----------



## pine nut

I see some great eats in your future!


----------



## donald-f

I have never built one of these, but my question is why cut the loading door all the way to bottom of fire box? Should it have a few inches at bottom to retain the coals when you open to reload it to keep hot coals from falling at your feet?


----------



## Shorty6_9

donald-f said:


> I have never built one of these, but my question is why cut the loading door all the way to bottom of fire box? Should it have a few inches at bottom to retain the coals when you open to reload it to keep hot coals from falling at your feet?



That's not something that i have thought about, most fireboxs open all the way to the bottom. Suppose if it becomes a problem that i can always throw a piece of flatbar in.


----------



## CAL

Have a friend that has built more cookers than I care to try to guess.His firebox on all his cookers have an expanded metal grate in the bottom to keep the fire off the floor and allow the draft to go under the fire.just a suggestion.

You Sir are an excellent workman with metal.Always enjoy seeing this kind of workmanship.

Your pipe that will extend the length of the cooker,will it do the heating.Where will the smoke flavor come to play if so?Just wondering.


----------



## Shorty6_9

CAL said:


> Have a friend that has built more cookers than I care to try to guess.His firebox on all his cookers have an expanded metal grate in the bottom to keep the fire off the floor and allow the draft to go under the fire.just a suggestion.
> 
> You Sir are an excellent workman with metal.Always enjoy seeing this kind of workmanship.
> 
> Your pipe that will extend the length of the cooker,will it do the heating.Where will the smoke flavor come to play if so?Just wondering.



i am making a firegrate that will be off the floor... it will sit just above the vents on the side... hopefull will get that made in the next week or so!
the pipe will run the length with cutouts positioned below the cooking grates.
something like this... (bad art done on the fly with microsoft paint!!! lol!!)


----------



## Sirduke

Looks good, I've built one with the pipe, used an 10 inch pipe that ran the full lenght of the smoker tank.  Had problems with it getting good heat,  I ended up slitting the pipe in several locations, which helped, but I've found that the reverse flow works better, at least for me.

Beautiful firebox,  door looks great to me.


----------



## Shorty6_9

finally got back to working on this thing! was unable to for a little while due to some metal in my eye! got the fire-grate built for the firebox, might get to welding some of the outer skins on.
here's a photo of the fire-grate!


----------



## childers

This thing is sweet


----------



## Shorty6_9

so... i am just about finished building the firebox! this weekend i got all the extra bracing in for the outer skins. just need to work on getting the hinges for the door made now!

here is a pic of the insulation that i am installing. it's mineral wool, fire-proof!





here is a pic of the outer skin going on... only 76 plug welds to do x 6 skins for a total of 456 plug welds!  im gonna be in the garage for a while!


----------



## Y.T.

Great work! 

--Watching this thread....


----------



## Shorty6_9

so i got a little work done this weekend! cut out the metal for the hinges on the firebox door, it's cut out of 1/2"x2" flatbar.
here is a pic of the pieces that i cut out...




here is an image of kindof how it will be assembled...




another angle... with the pin going through it essentially...




eventually is will be covered with sheetmetal and look something like this...


----------



## Shorty6_9

So I got the hinges welded on this weekend! The first attempt didnt work so well, I was having a problem with it opening not even halfway and when I really pulled on it I broke a couple of tack welds!
I cut them back off, ran a long piece of round rod through both hinges to make sure they were pivoting at the same angle and leveled it out from there! Now it opens without a problem. Shooting to get some more of the outer skin put on this weekend. here are a few more photos!





Will open all the way!





A little bulkier than i was expecting, but they aint going no where!





A close up of them in action!


----------



## BlackKnight755

Shorty 6 9, Your build looks great so far! I am however thinking that you would be more pleased with a RF setup. I know from experience that a setup like you are building can be very hot on one end while the other end doesnt heat up as well. Some people make the heat slits too big or too little and without the proper air flow the inside temp will fluctuate from end to end. Here is a pit building calculator that can be used for calculating air flow. You can plug in your dimensions and it will tell you the needed size vents and smoke stacks and everything else. Pit Building Calculator Maybe you haven't went too far to change something if you need to. Its bad to have to cut your project up and try to rebuild something because you didnt get something just right.

Keep posting the pics and let us know how it goes, BK


----------



## davedirt

I wish you lived next door to me. I have all kinds of Ideas. Very nice job you are doing. I cant wait until your next pics.


----------



## Shorty6_9

thanks BlackKnight755 that calculator does confirm what i was affraid of about the pipe going in the tank that it may be too small, i wasnt planning on welding up the back of the firebox until i could test it to see how it does!


----------



## Shorty6_9

so the pipe from the firebox to the chamber just got a little bigger!!! bumped up to 8" from 6"!!




spent most of this weekend cutting out a bigger hole for this thing! worked a little of the door today getting the outer skin for it lined up... hopefully get a pic up later this week, i worked till the sun went down and the garage light blew out!


----------



## Jeff C.

Great job!!


----------



## shakey gizzard

I like them beefy hinges!


----------



## Sirduke

shakey gizzard said:


> I like them beefy hinges!



Amen x 3, I'm fixing to steal that idea !  The hinges I put on mine suck.

Great looking build, I got a brother who lives up there (Eatonton) and I'm gonna look you up when I get that way.

Keep the pics coming.


----------



## poohbear

Looks good the only thing I see is your gowin to need a diesel truck to pull it around, lot of heavy steel?


----------



## BlackKnight755

Hey bro, you still workin' on the smoker? We haven't seen any updated pictures in a while. Just wondering how the build is going...


----------



## Shorty6_9

the last few days i have pushed working on it till it gets dark and i havent replaced the garage light yet, and forget to get pics before the sun goes down. might snap a few tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Shorty6_9

had to work a little with getting the outer skin on the front and getting the door to function right. but on my way to getting the firebox complete! still have a bunch of plug welds to grind!  nothing too exciting there!


----------



## creo971

Somehow that latch just doesn't measure up to your fine workmanship. Great looking smoker! Have a friend with a pipe connector between his firebox & cooker. He has a serious problem getting up temp with the pipe diameter being tooo small (~4"). Will your pipe be capped & size of slit openings balanced to max air flow?


----------



## Shorty6_9

creo971 said:


> Somehow that latch just doesn't measure up to your fine workmanship. Great looking smoker! Have a friend with a pipe connector between his firebox & cooker. He has a serious problem getting up temp with the pipe diameter being tooo small (~4"). Will your pipe be capped & size of slit openings balanced to max air flow?



the latch is a part of the look!  but thanks for the comment on my workmanship!! LOL!
i am not sure about the end of the pipe yet. there is going to be some experimenting there before it is finished!


----------



## BlackKnight755

Shorty, I think maybe some type of damper at the end of the pipe may work. If you don't put some type of restricting device at the end of the pipe, i am afraid that most of the heat and smoke will travel all the way through the pipe then up and out the chimney. You could at least restrict the heat and smokes flow through the pipe that way, then it would have to come out the slits in the sides. Looking good so far! BK


----------



## DvilleDawn

poohbear said:


> Looks good the only thing I see is your gowin to need a diesel truck to pull it around, lot of heavy steel?



I was kind of thinking the same thing.
So what does this monster of a smoker weight?

Love it so far, cant wait to see it finished!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

DvilleDawn said:


> I was kind of thinking the same thing.
> So what does this monster of a smoker weight?
> 
> Love it so far, cant wait to see it finished!!



well so far just the firebox is probably around 250+ maybe! not too bad, i can still slide it across the garage floor and roll it over (with a little staining) to weld on it! the tank probably ways close to that too!


----------



## 270 Sendero

wowww


----------



## Tvveedie

Trying to upload 2 images of my smoker.  The chamber on the right is the firebox and in between the big tank and that chamber you may can see 4 little tubes connecting the two.  Each tube has a choke that slides in and out.  I have to throw a big honkin amount of oak in that chamber to get the temp up and then I have to vent the door on the firebox to give it air so it will stay lit.  If I close it, the fire goes out basically.  I've filled it upw/ pig once and worked that fire like a dog and it all worked out but not again if I can help it.  I have alot of success just using the large tank and creating a firewall to block the direct heat.  Q comes out fine but I lose a third of the cooking space so it's not ideal.  The third chamber on the stack is just a warmer for a pot of stew or a bird, whatever.

Anybody got a great idea to getting the firebox back into the mix?


----------



## Shorty6_9

tvveedie... certainly sounds like a flow issue! either not enought air coming in the firebox or leaving it, or leaving the cooking chamber.


----------



## Tvveedie

My guess then is to drill into the front of the firebox down near the bottom and fasten some type of flap to adjust how much air gets in.  I'd hope closing the lid, will reduce the amount of fuel needed b/c the heat will flow to the big chamber more efficiently.  Sound bout right ?


----------



## Shorty6_9

Tvveedie said:


> My guess then is to drill into the front of the firebox down near the bottom and fasten some type of flap to adjust how much air gets in.  I'd hope closing the lid, will reduce the amount of fuel needed b/c the heat will flow to the big chamber more efficiently.  Sound bout right ?



yes, if you dont have any air inlet holes on your firebox that would certainly be the first place to start.


----------



## j_seph

You do know that by Woodys law, anytime someone builds something like this, once they get done they must provide a cookout for the members that have replied to your build along?

Date:
Time:
Location:


----------



## Shorty6_9

j_seph said:


> You do know that by Woodys law, anytime someone builds something like this, once they get done they must provide a cookout for the members that have replied to your build along?
> 
> Date:
> Time:
> Location:



HHHHMMMMMMMMM... not a bad idea! the thing will need A GOOD test run!!!


----------



## j_seph

Shorty6_9 said:


> HHHHMMMMMMMMM... not a bad idea! the thing will need A GOOD test run!!!


 Hot bout a BYOF bring your own food and you cook it?


----------



## Shorty6_9

j_seph said:


> Hot bout a BYOF bring your own food and you cook it?



 even a BETTER idea!!!


----------



## j_seph

Shorty6_9 said:


> even a BETTER idea!!!


 Let me know when


----------



## Tvveedie

Shorty6_9 said:


> yes, if you dont have any air inlet holes on your firebox that would certainly be the first place to start.



HAH, since when does fire require oxygen to burn?  kiddin.  I'm sure a few breather holes will improve production.  Thanks.


----------



## Hoggrydr1

Shorty6_9 said:


> even a BETTER idea!!!



Just let me know when..


----------



## 7mmMag

What happened I'm ready to see more. Shorty 6 9 are you still working on the smoker? You have me ready to buy a welder and a cutting torch.


----------



## shakey gizzard

In theory, should'nt the exhaust stack be on the opposite side of the firebox for proper flow ? Or is there additional piping inside?


----------



## Shorty6_9

School has gotten the best of me the last month or so! with a christmas break i believe im going to try to get some more work done if not too cool out! 

shakey - you could have it either way! on the same end as firebox it's a reverse flow. mine will be on the opposite end of the firebox.


----------



## bigelow

im lost what did u do with the square box


----------



## RNC

Anxious 2 see whats been goin on with your smoker ! ;]


----------



## Shorty6_9

bigelow said:


> im lost what did u do with the square box



thats the firebox! haven't done anything with it! still working on getting it together. ready to get some more work done to it! never enough time or money!


----------



## bigelow

Shorty6_9 said:


> thats the firebox! haven't done anything with it! still working on getting it together. ready to get some more work done to it! never enough time or money!



i hear ya..... looks pretty good though....

maybe you can slide it all backand set the firebox in front weld it right to the smoker with an 8" whole ....just an idea


----------



## Shorty6_9

So sorry gentlemen and ladies!! I have been in hibernation from working on this thing! Now that is it getting nice out I am getting back to work on it. I am going to try and put a deadline on myself now and get-r-done! 

I also notice that this thread has had over 6,000 views... I want to thank everyone for their comments and input and well as just checking it out! THANK YOU!!

Here are some recent pics of whats been going on!
This is the hinge for the cooker doors!





Here and the side vent plates going in!


----------



## nosfedgta

Shorty,

Man you are doing an awesome job on that thing! I meant to look at your updates last night when I was over there, but those burgers you made had me side tracked! Lol. Anyways good job man ill stop back by and check out your progress! So you sllep ok after our fishing trip last night? Nothing like catching over 50 crappie and not getting till 4am.. lol


----------



## Shorty6_9

So I am finally getting to cutting into the tank! Got the doors lined out and mostly cut until I burned up my 5.5A grinder!!




Here's a little sneak peak at the smoker door hinges! Finally got all 8 of them cleaned up, so should have them welded in shortly!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

Shorty6_9 said:


> So I managed to pick up a 250 gallon tank for $free.99! And also got a trailer to mount it to for $free.99! scratch that... had to build a 5x10 trailer for this beast!



so the  trailer is no longer FREE!!


----------



## Sirduke

Funny how these quick builds turn into a long term project ain't it ?  I am still working on mine even after a year and a half. Can't seem to finish it, keep adding things to it.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Sirduke said:


> Funny how these quick builds turn into a long term project ain't it ?  I am still working on mine even after a year and a half. Can't seem to finish it, keep adding things to it.



yes sir! that there is the problem! the idea juices get flowing and better ideas are created! but that is custom... it's never finished!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

So this thing is smoking like a butt... slow!
Below are the hinges welded in place. The rod was only used to align the hinges. They will pivot on just a small piece.




The doors open all the way. The only problem that I can think of is the doors open to high. But since I am almost 6'11 and will be the only one cooking on it... I won't have a problem! I may build a platform off the side of the trailer!


----------



## Paymaster

Thanks for the update. That thing is taking shape!!!!!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

Paymaster said:


> Thanks for the update. That thing is taking shape!!!!!!



Thanks Pay!! Sho trying to get it there. Should be picking up material soon to make some racks. Can't wait for the first smoke!


----------



## Shorty6_9

It now has a chimney on it! 
Need to burn out the tank now.


----------



## shakey gizzard

Lookin good!


----------



## Shorty6_9

Pulled it out of the garage today... doing a little tank burn. Really hate that it's not fall or winter to enjoye this fire!


----------



## BoKat96

Anyone have some marshmallows??  Looking good I love the door hinges shaped like dogbones great character.


----------



## shea900

Keep it going Shorty.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Yes, I am still working on this thing!
I was hoping to have it finished this year but that may not happen!
However, it has to be ready to cook for GAvsFL in Jacksonville... so I have got to bust a move! 

Working hard this weekend on it! Put in the thermometer... frenched them into the doors! something a little different!






Little angle of it.


----------



## Dub

This is going to be one awesome beast when you finish.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Dub said:


> This is going to be one awesome beast when you finish.



Thanks, I sure hope so!


----------



## Hornet22

Dub said:


> This is going to be one awesome beast when you finish.



Woot, now the cafe' has us our own "BEAST" can't wait to see the stickers.


----------



## pstrahin

I built a cooker that I am trying to sell.  I posted and ad on Swap and Sell.


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah, Starting to really shape up! Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spurhunter1

Really good looking build goin. Anxious to see it in the finished stage.


----------



## Shorty6_9

So for my birthdayI decided to give this thing a test run to see how she operates.






It got up to temp fine. Either these thermometers are off or the oven thermometer I had inside was off, but the thermometer in the door were 50* hotter than the one inside.





I did have even temp across the tank! And it held steady for 2 hours on three splits of pecan! Might have gone longer but that was when I shut it down.


----------



## Wild Turkey

May I offer a suggestion for consideration.
Weld a drain bung on the bottom of the big tank. Then you can add 10 gal of water inside if your pipe to the fire box is sealed. The water tends to even out the temp and adds steam/moisture to the inside air. With 30 gal water and a little vinegar I can hold 200 all night long. drain the water and then I can go to 350 easily.

The beauty is when you drain the water it takes the dripping grease with it. Mine doesnt have any fire in the main tank area under the meat.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Wild Turkey said:


> May I offer a suggestion for consideration.
> Weld a drain bung on the bottom of the big tank. Then you can add 10 gal of water inside if your pipe to the fire box is sealed. The water tends to even out the temp and adds steam/moisture to the inside air. With 30 gal water and a little vinegar I can hold 200 all night long. drain the water and then I can go to 350 easily.
> 
> The beauty is when you drain the water it takes the dripping grease with it. Mine doesnt have any fire in the main tank area under the meat.



Drain actually just went in lastnight!! I will certainly give that a try to see what it does!! Thanks!!!


----------



## blues brother

Shorty,
Been watching this thread for a while. You my friend are a craftsman! Awesome workmanship. The bone hinges are the best I have ever seen. 
I can't resist making a suggestion...how about some LED lights inside the therm recess? Prolly be too hot but would be neat.
Anyway, your skills have impressed me! Looking forward to the end product.


----------



## Shorty6_9

blues brother said:


> Shorty,
> Been watching this thread for a while. You my friend are a craftsman! Awesome workmanship. The bone hinges are the best I have ever seen.
> I can't resist making a suggestion...how about some LED lights inside the therm recess? Prolly be too hot but would be neat.
> Anyway, your skills have impressed me! Looking forward to the end product.



I really appreciate that BB! I don't think the heat would be an issue for led's. The only problem I see is with how high off the tank the doors are when opened. I would have to hide the wires.! But I do like the idea!!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

It will be lit up like a Christmas tree when its all said and done tho'!!


----------



## Hornet22

Dub said:


> This is going to be one awesome beast when you finish.





Hornet22 said:


> Woot, now the cafe' has us our own "BEAST" can't wait to see the stickers.





Shorty6_9 said:


> It will be lit up like a Christmas tree when its all said and done tho'!!



Don't forget that the "BEAST" gotta have lots of cupholders and stickers


----------



## Agent 732

Looks Great, can't wait to see the finished product...I've gotta get back in gear and finish mine too. Just got to build the trailer, sand blast, then paint.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Agent 732 said:


> Looks Great, can't wait to see the finished product...I've gotta get back in gear and finish mine too. Just got to build the trailer, sand blast, then paint.



I really like the red spring handles on yours! How big of a trailer are you going with?


----------



## Agent 732

Shorty6_9 said:


> I really like the red spring handles on yours! How big of a trailer are you going with?



Thanks, I'm guessing around 12' X 6.5' or somewhere close to it.


----------



## Shorty6_9

Only got a couple weeks left that I have to have this thing in Jacksonville, FL and ready to cook! So, I took a couple of extra days off to finish up a few loose ends to get it rolling!

My smokers new mobilehome!!





Would have gotten a picture with the smoker on it, but she was a little too heavy for the 2000lb springs so I had to quickly remount for some 3500lb springs. Will try to post some pics later with it on the trailer!


----------



## Shorty6_9

So I got the heavier springs installed... placed it in its new home and realized that the mounts it's sitting on needed to be moved over more center. Took the pic before adjusting the mounts.

smoker in its new home!


----------



## bluemarlin

Cherry!


----------



## Paymaster

Oh Yeah! She is coming together quite nicely!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dub

Looking great.

That's an outstanding project!!!!


----------



## jimboknows

fire box needs controlable vents low on it, and make sure your smoker has adequate chimney venting, got to have some flow.


----------



## Shorty6_9

jimboknows said:


> fire box needs controlable vents low on it, and make sure your smoker has adequate chimney venting, got to have some flow.



You can see the vents there at bottom of the firebox. According to the calculator I should have enough.


----------



## shakey gizzard

I wonder if a flat top could get hot enough on top of the firebox?


----------



## jiminbogart

Looking good. Did you get 'er done in time for the FL/GA game?

If so, post up some action pics.

If not, what remaing to finish her up?

I finally got a free tank, so I'm gonna start a build.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro

Awesome! You, Sir, are a true craftman! Can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Shorty6_9

So sorry to report, I popped her cherry last weekend bit was so busy cooking I forgot to take a pic! Will try to give her another run soon!


----------



## jiminbogart

How did she do?

Would you do anything different on the build?


----------



## firebiker

According to obama you did not build that smoker  (LOL)
actually im very impressed thats a very nice smoker


----------



## Shorty6_9

jiminbogart said:


> How did she do?
> 
> Would you do anything different on the build?



It did excellent! It has an excellent draft to it! Holds temp evenly across the tank! Nothing I can think of changing other than it loosing weight!!! She weighs in at a ton, just what is seen in the last pic!!!


----------



## Shorty6_9

shakey gizzard said:


> I wonder if a flat top could get hot enough on top of the firebox?



O'yeah!!! Plenty hot!!!! By accident I planted my hand on it and seared the palm of my hand and had a bof blister from it!


----------

